# Travel Talk > Round the World Travel >  I want to try online trading

## antonioss

Have you tried it yourself, guys? Would you recommend it for me or should I switch to something else.

----------


## Mark Kerouac

no friend(

----------


## clarkleblanc

????????????????

----------


## clarkleblanc

I wonder why do we have to change? If the old services are so good, and no problem, why don't we continue with them? lolbeans.

----------

